# Compra-venta > Vendo >  SET JUEGOS MAGIA +  MASTER PREDICTION

## germangarciamagia

*PIZARRA GAETAN BLOOM*: Fabricada a partir de los DVD TALES FROM THE PLANET OF BLOOM.
Precio individual: 50 €


*AIRBORNE CHAMPAGNE*: Completamente nuevo.
Precio individual: 40€


*CUENCOS DE ARROZ CHINO DE AL BAKER*: Es la versión más perfecta y segura del efecto que he conocido. Están fabricados en plástico resistente y la c******* de goma está intacta y bien conservada. Me costó mucho encontrarlos, sobre todo la c*******. Los vendo porque no encajan en mi repertorio actualmente.
Precio individual: 80€


*ANILLO AL ZAPATO (INTERLACE) + DVD:* Set completamente nuevo. No lo he utilizado nunca.
Precio individual: 60€


*LOCALIZACIÓN DE LA BOLA NEGRA:* El mentalista da a examinar cinco bolas y una copa. De las bolas, hay una de color negro y el resto son blancas. Una vez examinados todos los elementos, las bolas son introducidas en el interior de la copa y ésta es tapada con un pañuelo. Cinco espectadores son llamados a escena para que cada uno en absoluto secreto tome una de las bolas. El mentalista, a pesar de las condiciones de laboratorio, es capaz de adivinar quien oculta la bola negra. ¡La mejor versión! El mentalista puede alejarse de los espectadores, incluso estar en otra habitación. 
Precio individual: 350€

*PRECIO EN CONJUNTO: 570€* (no se incluyen gastos de envío)

Contacto: germangl@ymail.com        (y de Yahoo)

Tengo pensado poner en venta un *MASTER PREDICTION* (con un uso de dos actuaciones) por un valor de 450€ aproximadamente (negociables). Si alguien está interesado que me escriba y estudiamos si nos interesa a ambos.

----------

